# What is a "burner" phone?



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

I keep hearing about burner phones that you don't have to have an account with any provider. As I understand it, it's a "pay-as-you-go" service and you can turn in the phone anytime since there are no contracts and you can pay cash. Sounds to me like those cameras where you use to turn in the whole thing when the film was used. Correct me if I'm wrong, or offer additional info.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

They're essentially just cheap mobile phones with PAYG  with a no contract sim card, the phone is yours, and you can dispose of it as you wish, no returning it  to anywhere... most people who use burner phones use them for criminal activity, and rarely keep them for more than one day . preferring to get a new Sim card and number regularly


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

So when your minutes run out, you trash it or buy more.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> So when your minutes run out, you trash it or buy more.


 Either, or..


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

That's what I use.

I bought it at the drugstore for $15.00 or $20.00 a few years ago and I add minutes to it at least once a year to maintain service.

I buy my minutes over the phone using a credit card but you can also buy a card to top up your account at various stores.

I don't use a telephone very often so for approx. $100.00/year it provides me with all of the telephone services I require.

I think the individual minutes for my plan are around twenty cents each which sound high but I have no other monthly fees or charges associated with the phone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2020)

Don't you watch cop shows Deb? They can't trace the criminals' calls because they all use burner phones.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's what I use.
> 
> I bought it at the drugstore for $15.00 or $20.00 a few years ago and I add minutes to it at least once a year to maintain service.
> 
> ...



Those are just plain old phones that don't have all the bells and whistles? 
How is the reception on those? Is the coverage area for where they will work pretty large or pretty limited?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Those are just plain old phones that don't have all the bells and whistles?
> How is the reception on those? Is the coverage area for where they will work pretty large or pretty limited?


Mine is an old flip phone but you can get more modern phones with internet access for a more modern price. 

Reception is fine and I have never had a problem when out of the area but like any mobile phone service you should check the individual provider to make sure that they have good coverage in your area.  When I started several years ago my plan was with Virgin Mobile but it was recently sold to Boost Mobile without any change in terms or service.

The only issue I've ever had is with the amount of time between charges and with the phone going dead because I didn't keep track of my remaining minutes.

Considering that I was paying over $600.00/year for a landline when I switched years ago and now I'm only spending $100.00/year it's a great value for me.

You need to be honest with yourself about how much you actually use the phone.  If you are a constant user the charge per minute may not be a good value for you.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

@Aunt Bea meaning the battery charge doesn't last long? Are those 4G by chance. I know 4Gs don't hold a charge worth a crap. I ask because my mother just wants a simple flip phone but, I don't know if she could keep her craw shut long enough to not run the bill up. LOL! I may hafta mention this to her.

I wanna get straight talk for $45 a month. Unlimited everything. I think someone said by the time straight talk adds the taxes on it's like $50 a month which right now for me isn't unreasonable.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @Aunt Bea meaning the battery charge doesn't last long? Are those 4G by chance. I know 4Gs don't hold a charge worth a crap. I ask because my mother just wants a simple flip phone but, I don't know if she could keep her craw shut long enough to not run the bill up. LOL! I may hafta mention this to her.
> 
> I wanna get straight talk for $45 a month. Unlimited everything. I think someone said by the time straight talk adds the taxes on it's like $50 a month which right now for me isn't unreasonable.


The charge lasts for well over an hour on a call or for a couple of days if it's not used much.

It's just a pain for me to remember to charge it every couple of days.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The charge lasts for well over an hour on a call or for a couple of days if it's not used much.
> 
> It's just a pain for me to remember to charge it every couple of days.



Is it just a regular flip phone with no internet stuff like that 4G or 5G? Or is the battery just really small?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 12, 2020)

I remember getting very strange looks when I told a sales clerk that I wanted these for my grandchildren - as if the youngsters were part of my criminal mob!  I just didn't want the children getting home from school to an empty house without any phone service - honest!


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Don't you watch cop shows Deb? They can't trace the criminals' calls because they all use burner phones.


Haha. Yeah. We better watch that Aunt Bea.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Haha. Yeah. We better watch that Aunt Bea.


Yeah!  LOL


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Haha. Yeah. We better watch that Aunt Bea.


She's pretty shifty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is it just a regular flip phone with no internet stuff like that 4G or 5G? Or is the battery just really small?


I'm not sure if you have too many questions or if I don't have enough answers. 

It's just a plain jane flip phone like you would expect an old person to carry.


----------



## terry123 (May 13, 2020)

I still love my CC flip phone with unlimited calling and texting for $28.00 a month including taxes.  It suits my needs so no reason to pay more.


----------



## JaniceM (May 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @Aunt Bea meaning the battery charge doesn't last long? Are those 4G by chance. I know 4Gs don't hold a charge worth a crap. I ask because my mother just wants a simple flip phone but, I don't know if she could keep her craw shut long enough to not run the bill up. LOL! I may hafta mention this to her.
> 
> I wanna get straight talk for $45 a month. Unlimited everything. I think someone said by the time straight talk adds the taxes on it's like $50 a month which right now for me isn't unreasonable.


Yes, StraightTalk is a great option.  I had it for a few years, never any problem at all.


----------



## toffee (May 13, 2020)

its a second phone for drug dealers especially ...


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not sure if you have too many questions or if I don't have enough answers.
> 
> It's just a plain jane flip phone like you would expect an old person to carry.



I think my mom is looking for plain with no internet. Does that have internet?


----------

